# إستشارة وأتمنى تفيدوني



## راشد الفارس (30 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ياأخوان ،،

أنا عندي إستفسار وأتمنى إنكم تجاوبوني عليه وتنصحوني بحكم خبرتكم وتجاربكم في الجامعة 


أخواني أنا حاب أستشيركم في تخصص 

أنا ناوي إن شاء الله ادخل قسم هندسة صناعية هل تنصحوني فيه ؟؟ 
ولا الهندسة المدنية أفضل ؟؟ 


وهل يوجد فرق بين هندسة صناعية وإدارة صناعية ولا مافي فرق ؟؟
وهل وظايفها موجودة بكثر ورواتبها حلوة أنا حاب ادخل هالقسم لسببين
اولاً هو اسهل أقسام الهندسة وثاني شيء انه مطلوب في سوق العمل هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟؟



لأن في جامعة الملك سعود مكتوب هندسة صناعية 

وفي جامعة الملك فهد مكتوب إدارة صناعية 

فـ ماني عارف وش الفرق بينهم ؟؟

يعطيكم العافية مقدماً ،،


----------



## Tech-sup (30 يونيو 2011)

أنصحك بالهندسة الصناعية فهي أفضل.

و لك كامل الاختيار.


----------



## راشد الفارس (1 يوليو 2011)

يعطيك العافية ،،

وينكم ياجماعة أبي تفاعل أرجوكم


----------



## صناعي1 (4 يوليو 2011)

راشد الفارس قال:


> السلام عليكم ياأخوان ،،
> 
> أنا عندي إستفسار وأتمنى إنكم تجاوبوني عليه وتنصحوني بحكم خبرتكم وتجاربكم في الجامعة
> 
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

الهندسة الصناعية من التخصصات الجميلة، و من التخصصات الحديثة في العالم العربي. و هناك فرص جيدة فيها بشكل عام, و انت بحاجة لسؤال اهل السعودية عن حجم الطلب عليها ليجيبوك بالتفصيل. اما الهندسة المدنية فالطلب عليها اكبر و لكن عدد الخريجين كذلك اكبر. 
بالنسبة للفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية و الادارة الصناعية فهما متقاربتان، و لهما نفس المجال تقريبا، لكن الافضل لك ان تطلع على الخطة الدراسية لكليهما لترى الفروقات بينهما من حيث التوجهة و التخصص الدقيق لكل من التخصصين. و اعتقد انك ستجد وصف المواد في مواقع الجامعات و هذا سيوضح لك الامور اكثر.

هذا الموضوع فيه الكثير عن الهندسة الصناعية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62919.html


في النهاية اتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## راشد الفارس (4 يوليو 2011)

^^ 

ولكن أخوي الهندسة الصناعية هي أسهل أقسام الهندسة صح هالكلام ولالا 
ودراستها ممتعة مافي ملل مثل الهندسة الكيميائية ولا الكهربائية ؟؟

وتنصحني ادخل هندسة صناعية ولالا

يعطيك العافية


----------



## صناعي1 (5 يوليو 2011)

راشد الفارس قال:


> ^^
> 
> ولكن أخوي الهندسة الصناعية هي أسهل أقسام الهندسة صح هالكلام ولالا
> ودراستها ممتعة مافي ملل مثل الهندسة الكيميائية ولا الكهربائية ؟؟
> ...



نعم أخي الهندسة الصناعية اسهل من غيرها و لكن تذكر انها تحتاج للجد و المثابرة و النزول الى الميدان في كثير من المساقات لعمل بعض المشاريع التطبيقية، و هذا يعطيك خبرة بالتأكيد.

في الحقيقة انا لا استطيع ان اعطيك نصيحة محددة، فأنت يجب عليك ان تقرأ اكثر عن التخصصات و ترى ما تميل اليه نفسك و لا تنسى الاستخارة و التوكل على الله فيما عزمت.
وفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------

